# Smoked Butterkase Cheese



## y2kpitt (Feb 12, 2006)

This weekend while smoking a meat loaf and a couple of fatties.  I tried smoking some cheese and had great success.  I used Hickory Farms Butterkase pasteurized process chesse, which is really just a cheddar and butterkase blend.  I froze it solid the night before and then put it in a pan and placed it in my smoker, which was already at 225, for one hour.  I timed the cheese and the fattie to get pulled out at the same time and what a snack tray this made.  It made a great smokey cheese with an excellent skin which kept it firm and no goey mess at all.  Try it you will love it :)


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 18, 2006)

y2K, Did you take it right from freezer to smoker? Sounds like a good idea.....instead of ending up with a good base for cheese soup...you actually came out with smoked cheese.....one of these days, im gonna get to that.
                                        Todd


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 19, 2006)

Sasquatch,

Yup I took it directly from the freezer to the smoker in a small sauce pan.  I was half excepting smoky cheese dip, that is what has happened with Velveta in the past.  So I was delightfully surprised when I opened the smoker a half hour later to find it in such nice shape.  I've got a log of goat cheese in the freezer next week I'm going to try smoking it.


----------

